# Frigidaire dishwasher is stuck on the clean



## Fitmiss (Nov 6, 2011)

My Fridgidaire dishwasher washes, dries, and then goes to "clean". All is fine until it reaches clean as it does not turn off. "Clean" is lit and the light does not go out unless I reset the circuit breaker. If I don't reset I can not use the dishwasher. 

Dishwasher is not that old and was manufactured in 4/08. Model is FOB105OREB2.

Any thoughts as to the problem and how to fix it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like a bad timer.
Dishwasher - Troubleshooting information for your Dishwasher


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,



> FOB105OREB2



That will be F*D*B105*0*REB2



> All is fine until it reaches clean as it does not turn off



Shouldn't turn off until the door is opened. Does it?
If not maybe check the door lock and door switches.

If they check ok then the electronic control may be sour 






Latch assy,black





Control module,4 button ,w/selector

jeff.


----------



## Fitmiss (Sep 16, 2014)

It stopped getting stuck for a while but now it is getting stuck on Clean again. The question is whether it is the timer or control panel. I'd like to fix it so I don't have to keep restarting it using the breaker. Other than this the washer cleans the dishes just fine.


----------

